# Obtaining a residence permit (evidence of employment).



## AlbertQ1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I am currently in the process of moving to Italy, I want to obtain a residence permit for the purpose of buying a car. It is my understanding that one of the requirements is to produce evidence of employment. My plan is to continue working for a company that doesn't have facilities in Italy (nor anywhere in the EU), would evidence of employment for a company outside the EU be accepted? If so, would I simply need to have those translated to Italian? 

On the chance that I will not be eligible for a residence permit, I assume another option I have is to purchase the car in Poland (I am a Polish citizen) and move it to Italy, would not having a residence permit prohibit me from registering the car in Italy? 

Thank you.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

As I understand it you need residence for either and likely, if living and working whilst in Italy, you will be liable for tax here unless it is as a diplomat. After 90 days here, if an EU citizen, you are supposed to apply to be resident.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's either work or proof of funds. I think if you have 6K in the bank that's about the requirement for one person. I think.


----------

